# Sillosock bouncers



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Who has used them? Are they worth the money or should I just buck up and get a rotary machine?


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

I like them its just more added motion in the spread now if i was to go back i think i would have bought two instead of one or just another rotary i like the new 4 arm rotary and wanna give that a try.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would try them both. First spring with the bouncer in my spread, so we will have to see how it turns out!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Have any of you down south been having any luck with the sillosock bouncer this spring? Where are you putting them in your spread? I bought two of them and am curious to see how they will work.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Honestly, I would not waste your time or money with them. Buy another rotary if you had planned on getting one of these. There has to be virtually no wind to use them and birds don't key on these like they do the rotaries. The last 4 or 5 hunts they have sat at the bottom of a rubbermaid in my trailer.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would agree get a rotary. I had one look at the bouncer set up at Scheels and that was enough for me, it didn't look good at all.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

waste of money save for rotary machine they fall apart too.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We got a handful of them to go along with the rotaries. I am interested to see how they work and hold up. They look pretty good to me, but I imagine are just another tool. We are also going to be using some stalkers and sons of stalkers. They look to be really well built. For some reason I think these type of motion decoys are going to be a lot more effective if you have 5,6, 10 of them as opposed to 1 or 2.

We are going to give them the whole circus a few times this year for the he** of it. Rotaries, bouncers, stalkers, sons of stalkers, about 100 flyers (SS, deadlies, featherflyers and jackites), etc. It is going to be interesting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jcnelsn1 said:


> We are going to give them the whole circus a few times this year for the he** of it. Rotaries, bouncers, stalkers, sons of stalkers, about 100 flyers (SS, deadlies, featherflyers and jackites), etc. It is going to be interesting.


Interesting? Sounds like a lot of work to me. I'll give you the trailer keys and give me a shout when it's all setup. :lol:

For the record, we used the bouncers last week. Not sure if it was a game changer at all on the birds but we didn't experience any problems.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

It is going to be so worth it though. I will set up all the gadgets if you agree to clean all the birds. :beer:


----------



## Bluekilla (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought 8 of them. Being mobile I just don't have the time for more electronics to setup. Sent them all back but the 2 I used once. $75 each gets them.who wants them?


----------

